
SpaceX Launch Livestream: CRS-10 Dragon (sched. 10:01 EST) - mkempe
http://www.spacex.com/webcast?mission=crs-10
======
mkempe
The CRS-10 mission will be SpaceX’s first launch from historic LC-39A at
Kennedy Space Center. Following stage separation, the first stage of Falcon 9
will attempt to land at SpaceX’s Landing Zone 1 (LZ-1) at Cape Canaveral Air
Force Station, Florida.

Also on NASA Live [1]: SpaceX's tenth Commercial Resupply Services mission to
the International Space Station. The SpaceX Dragon spacecraft is targeting
liftoff on the company's Falcon 9 rocket at 10:01 a.m. from Launch Complex 39A
at NASA’s Kennedy Space Center in Florida, carrying science research, crew
supplies and hardware to the orbiting laboratory in support of the Expedition
50 and 51 crew members.

[1] [https://www.nasa.gov/nasalive](https://www.nasa.gov/nasalive)

